# Dolomiten mitte Mai empfehlenswert??



## Matze 82 (10. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

will nächstes Jahr wieder Nach Corvara Dolomiten fahren.

War da dieses Jahr mitte ende Juni und hatten dort zum teil 30 grad.
Nun, weiß ich nicht ob es eben mitte Mai auch schon geht, nicht das da noch schnee liegt.

War jemand schon mal im Mai in den Dolomiten und was sind da so die Wettererfahrungen gewesen?


----------



## Oldboy65 (10. Dezember 2008)

Matze 82 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> will nächstes Jahr wieder Nach Corvara Dolomiten fahren.
> 
> ...



Mit Schnee ist mitte Mai immer zu rechnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j.wayne (10. Dezember 2008)

Auch im August is Schnee in den höheren Lagen net auszuschließen. Aber Mai is schon etwas arg früh. Die Skigebiete schliessen erst am 14.04 also da wird dann auf vielen Wegen noch Schnee sein im Mai.


----------



## dede (11. Dezember 2008)

Normalerweise ist der Mai einfach noch viel zu früh. SO wie's derzeit mit Schnee aussieht im Süden könnte es dort auch ein richtig harter Winter werden 8obwohl das natürlich noch nicht wirklcih absehbar ist, aber die Grundlage, die's bis jetzt bereits geschneit hat gab's seit Jahren nicht mehr zum Winterstart !). Problem dabei ist auch, daß im Mai absolut tote Hose ist (kann aber natürlich auch ein Vorteil sein auf den Trails), keinerlei Hütten aufhaben und du nichts von der schönen Flora (dafür ist der Juni dann perfekt) mitbekommen wirst weil einfach noch nichts blüht. Vorteil: die wenigen Hotels, die überhaupt offen haben sind preislich durchaus interessant....


----------



## kroun (11. Dezember 2008)

Mai/Juni ist eigentlich die klassische zeit für hoteliere dieser gegend in urlaub zu fahren bzw. betriebsferien abzuhalten... ich glaube im mai findest du dort kaum ein offenes haus

von der jahreszeit her müsste es eigentlich schon passen...aber garantie geb ich dir keine...wie gesagt es kann auch noch im juni ordentlich schneien


----------



## MATTESM (11. Dezember 2008)

für kurzentschlossene: es gibt eine unzahl an prima web-cams in den dolos (z.b. via dolomitisuperski.com) da kann man schön beobachten wie der schnee schmilzt..... wenn er schmilzt... aber dieses jahr hat bis dato alles, um die trails südlich des alpenhauptkamms ungewöhlich spät freizugeben, selbst am lago hats oben derzeit über 2m schnee....und täglich wirds mehr... 
..m..


----------



## on any sunday (11. Dezember 2008)

Dolomiten, Mitte Mai, auf dem Weg zur 3 Zinnen Hütte, noch Fragen?


----------



## Matze 82 (11. Dezember 2008)

hi,

fahre jetzt wohl erst die letzte mai und die erste juni woche.also kw 22 und 23 da wird das wetter schon besser sein


----------



## Oldboy65 (11. Dezember 2008)

Matze 82 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> fahre jetzt wohl erst die letzte mai und die erste juni woche.also kw 22 und 23 da wird das wetter schon besser sein



Ne nicht wirklich, ich mache keinen AX mehr Ende Mai. Es besteht dort immer die Möglichkeit auf Wetterumschwung und Schneefall.


----------



## gipfelstürmer (11. Dezember 2008)

19. Mai 2007: Grödental - Ciaminoi 2254m





G.


----------



## polo (12. Dezember 2008)

ich empfehle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lounge-lizard (12. Dezember 2008)

oder vor Beginn der Tour das Wetter online checken oder auf den Hütten anrufen.


----------



## fatz (12. Dezember 2008)

oder einfach tourenschi und bike einpacken und machen was grad geht........


----------



## polo (12. Dezember 2008)

lounge-lizard schrieb:


> auf den Hütten anrufen.


erstmal anrufen, ob die schon auf haben.


----------



## arnomtb (12. Dezember 2008)

Hängt ganz stark vom Wetter ab. Ist nicht immer gleich, wenn es im Frühjahr wenig schneit und relativ früh warm wird kann man ohne Probleme schon relativ hoch hinaus... Ansonsten aber auch gut möglich, dass fast im Dorf noch Schnee liegt. Würde dir raten, eher kurzfristig zu entscheiden....


----------



## Matze 82 (26. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

hab jetzt  meinen Plan etwas geändert.
Fahr jetzt in der ersten Juni woche mit dem Wohnmobil in die Dolomiten.
hatten uns da so 2 tage falzarego pass, 1 tag grödner joch, 2 tage arabba und mal schauen wo wir noch so nächtigen.

Aber ich kann mir das schon sehr gut vorstellen, mit dem Wohnmobil oben auf dem Pass den Sonnen auf, bzw. untergang im bequemen campingstuhl am klapptisch zu verbringen  

Wohnmobil haben wir schon ausgesucht.Kommt zwar teurer als ein Hotel, aber egal.Dafür simmer dann umso mehr mobil....

Grüße


Matze


----------

